# Topics > Books >  "Global Catastrophic Risks", Nick Bostrom, 2011

## Airicist

Author - Nick Bostrom

"Global Catastrophic Risks" on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Nick Bostrom - Managing Existential Risk - Future of Humanity Institute 

 Published on Mar 11, 2013




> Existential risks are those that threaten the entire future of humanity. Many theories of value imply that even relatively small reductions in net existential risk have enormous expected value. Despite their importance, issues surrounding human-extinction risks and related hazards remain poorly understood. In this paper, I clarify the concept of existential risk and develop an improved classification scheme. I discuss the relation between existential risks and basic issues in axiology, and show how existential risk reduction (via the maxipok rule) can serve as a strongly action-guiding principle for utilitarian concerns. I also show how the notion of existential risk suggests a new way of thinking about the ideal of sustainability.

----------

